# أرجو المساعد, ضروي برنامج Kappa emeraude



## Anwar_en (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم النفط.
لدي مشروع تخرج بعنوان
Reservoir Monitoring By Production Log Tool(PLT)
أحتاج للبرنامج Kappa emeraude (حيث قال الأستاد المشرف,أن أغلب الحسابات و التفسيرات تكون فيه)
وجدت version 2.6 , 2.5 and 2.4


لكن يطلب license , ولم أجد license تعمل لهذا الوقت

هذا رابط version 2.4
http://www.4shared.com/file/6Y4sCAKI/Kappa_Emeraude_v242.htm
أما 2.5 و 2.6 موجود على موقع الشركة
www.Kappaeng.com


أرجوا المساعدة.


----------

